# usb keyboard kernel compile error

## niyogi

Hi all,

I'm trying to get a USB keyboard to work.  The problem is that when following the how-to here:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=79&highlight=usb+keyboard

I compile the kernel and during the "modules_install" step, get the following error:

----------

## taskara

why build so many modules?

try compiling support straight into the kernel (not as a module)

there are a few things you have to compile support for.

usb support for your usb device (ie UHCI)

usb file system

input support for keyboard and mouse

and HID device support

see how you go - I don't know that your usb keyboard is what's causing the crash tho

----------

## niyogi

strange.. i thought I indicated in menuconfig that I wanted it built into the kernel... hmmm.. 

let me check again.

----------

